# More Media Furore .....



## Hardtail1969 (10/3/17)

http://www.news24.com/World/News/trial-by-fire-lawyers-pants-burn-during-arson-case-20170309

Loose batteries in pocket causing short

http://www.news24.com/World/News/e-cigarette-explodes-in-mans-pants-at-nycs-grand-central-20161123

No Cause on this one... 

http://www.news24.com/Green/News/E-cigarette-company-berates-media-20141201

Twisp and Feral Media

http://www.news24.com/MyNews24/E-Ci...ids-What-does-it-mean-and-is-it-safe-20141128

A opinion piece

http://www.news24.com/Tags/Topics/e-cigarettes

All related articles on News24

Good Lord, but does anyone else hate the media and what it has become in the "internet age"?

Its almost as if, or rather, it reminds me of two gossips sharing their views... 
Fact checking, accurate reporting, being unbiased, have all gone.


----------



## RichJB (15/3/17)

Here is a BBC article from today about an Aussie airline passenger whose headphones caught fire in flight. It's reported pretty much the same way that vaping battery incidents are reported. Consumer products harming their users is a newsworthy topic and incidents are reported much the same. Note that the article speaks about Samsung Note 7 explosions/fires but doesn't mention vaping. Some vapers swear it's the other way around: that the media constantly report on vaping accidents while hushing up Note 7 accidents. If the media hushed up or ignored Note 7 or Kuga fires, we wouldn't know about them.

I don't see any media agenda to discredit vaping, any more than I see this article as a media agenda to discredit headphones or cellular telephony. There have been many positive media articles on vaping. One must expect negative articles too, especially in light of the media's business model that bad news sells more than good news does. A consumer whose product puts them in hospital is news. A consumer whose product provides years of trouble-free and entirely safe service isn't news.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/3/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> http://www.news24.com/World/News/trial-by-fire-lawyers-pants-burn-during-arson-case-20170309
> 
> Loose batteries in pocket causing short
> 
> ...



How the hell did this guy end up with such an erroneously spelled last name....

*Bartholomeu*

"Twisp technical director Philip Bartholomew"


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> How the hell did this guy end up with such an erroneously spelled last name....
> 
> *Bartholomeu*
> 
> "Twisp technical director Philip Bartholomew"



Bartholomew is the accepted English name having the same origin/root as Bartholomeu. Unless you were making a joke about how Portugese is better than English?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Bartholomew is the accepted English name having the same origin/root as Bartholomeu. Unless you were making a joke about how Portugese is better than English?


No I seriously did not know that. I mean you can write watever on a birth certificate anyway, there are no rules or guidelines in this age of name changing at a whim, etc. BUT I had no idea it was "acceptable"


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> No I seriously did not know that. I mean you can write watever on a birth certificate anyway, there are no rules or guidelines in this age of name changing at a whim, etc. BUT I had no idea it was "acceptable"



Accepted in this regard is meaning that Bartholomew is the normal spelling in English of this name, it is not a bastardization of Bartholomeu, so less "acceptable" and more "expected" if the person is English. I guess S.A. is probably more used to Bartholomeu because of people like Bartholomeu Diaz, why I thought maybe you were making a joke about Portuguese 

Back on topic, every day news is always going to post stuff that generates clicks, those same online news sites have posted positive vaping articles, the best thing we can possibly do is to write in the self-publish/opinion sections or to the media correcting mistakes, and tell your friends about the positives if you don't want to write, be a street advocate!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

